# Showjumping on tv tomorrow??



## Taffyhorse (7 August 2012)

Does anyone know if the individual showjumping is on tv tomorrow and if so, what time and what channel?? 

Getting really cross with not being able to work out when things are on - HHO seems to be the only reliable source of information!!


----------

